# Rabbit wrapped in bacon Qview



## treegje (Oct 14, 2009)

Rabbit wrapped in bacon

olive oil + oregano


slices bacon



parts lubricated and ready to be wrapped



Wrapped



all ingrdienten laulier ,thyme and Rosemarijn

as the pieces on the grid, the outer side also rub oil mixture



waterpan filled with water and herbs



brown beer in a spray bottle



rabbit is ready



regular beer spraying through the opening of vent
I was afraid that it was dry, but it was not so
my parents breed rabbits, so I'm a lucky man
 so I can prepare rabbit regularly


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 14, 2009)

That looks delicious. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  What temp did you smoke it at?  What wood did you use?  How did it taste?


----------



## treegje (Oct 14, 2009)

My temp was around 220 f

My wood was, JACK DANIEL'S Wood Smoking Chips

and the taste difficult to define

slight spicy flavor of the herbs,sweetly of the caramelizing of the brown beer
but it was delicious


----------



## chefrob (Oct 14, 2009)

looks very nice.........


----------



## warthog (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh no you cooked Bugs Bunny!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Sure looks fine.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 14, 2009)

Mmmmmm, waskely wabbit tatses good!!!!!!


----------



## oneshot (Oct 14, 2009)

What was the internal meat temp. when it was done???

How long did you smoke it?????


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Your lucky to be able to find/have rabbit. Very nice smoke, and thanks for the Q View my friend.


----------



## treegje (Oct 14, 2009)

The internal temp was 160
how long ,3 A 31/2 hours 

and then I have the whole bowl wrapped in aluminum foil for such a 10 min, before dinner


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 14, 2009)

Man does that look good bacon wrap bugs bunny. It just sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great job on the smoke it all sounds, looks fabulous.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 14, 2009)

Rabbit is good.  Bacon is good.  Great looking Q!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh where will it end??? 

First Porky Pig, Then Foghorn Leghorn, Bambi, Yogi Bear, Then Rocky Squirrel, Bullwinkle the Moose, Oneshot did Pepe Le Pew, Now Bugs Bunny... 

Oh where will it end???  

At least Ron is Protecting Tweety Bird.

Are any of our heros safe...


----------



## ronp (Oct 15, 2009)

I miss him he is gone for the winter.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 15, 2009)

That looks good and we all know bacon makes everything even better


----------



## warthog (Oct 15, 2009)

Bacon is natures perfect food!


----------



## oneshot (Oct 15, 2009)

Paul, you left out Donald Duck!!!!!

And then there's that "hottie" Olive Oyle....
But I think she's safe because everyone wants.....................(Extra Virgin Olive Oyle)... Ba Da Boom....


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 15, 2009)

Dang, I missed them, It's worse than I thought...


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Feb 25, 2010)

That is some awesome looking bacon! It looks paper thin too. Looks perfect for wrapping around something good to make it even better!
I want some rabbit!

Dave


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh man that looks great.


----------



## thunderdome (Feb 25, 2010)

That looks fantastic


----------



## rdknb (Feb 25, 2010)

Bet it tasted even better then it looked and it looked great


----------



## hhookk (Feb 25, 2010)

That looks awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I've never had rabbit, but I've had squirrel. Are they similar in taste or is it closer to duck or chicken???


----------



## bottomline (Feb 25, 2010)

They look great.


----------



## castiron (Feb 28, 2010)

It has its own taste but probably milder than tree rats, and I love tree rats.


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 28, 2010)

So much for easter egg delivery this year.

Great looking smoke!


----------



## meateater (Mar 1, 2010)

That looks great! Rabbit is good stuff.


----------

